# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  ubuntu mockup

## floodcasso2

Heres a little mockup of what I think an improved ubuntu desktop would look like.  what do you think??

----------


## drfalkor

VERY NICE.. This should be the defualt theme !  :Smile:   :Smile:   make it and release it to the ubuntu guys, so they can make it the default !

----------


## RawMustard

That color scheme is gorgeous.  If Ubuntu are going to stick with brown tones, this is a huge improvement over last efforts IMO!

----------


## corstar

Very Nice.
Are the icons on the bottom supposed to be open applications or some kind of osx panel?

I think we need (linux users) need to have a different way of displaying open applications.
What are the methods we should use?

----------


## dawg

FRACKING AWESOME!  Been watching too much battlestar.  Looks killer though.

----------


## Josh1

10/10  :Very Happy: .
The bottom panel would be awesome  :Very Happy: .

----------


## dergringo

Very very nice! Go for it  :Smile:

----------


## Garyu

I would pay money for this. That says a lot.  :Wink:

----------


## Lord Illidan

How did you get that T-mobile thing? Is it real, or another mockup? 

Looks good, btw...

----------


## floodcasso2

Thanks for all of the positive comments.   If you guys are interested in the wallpaper, I'll post it here with another one i created recently.

As for the dock, I'm not a coder so I couldnt implement it myself, but my idea was one similar to the OSX dock except that the icons would be presented in a carousel instead of a straight line.  and when you move left or right on the dock area, it would spin, and the icons moving towards the back would blur/fade, and the ones under the mouse would come "into focus".  And any app looking for attention/blinking would spin to focus and blink or bounce or something.    Just an idea.

The network dialog I think would be fairly simple to implement, but then again, i'm not a coder.   

I'm researching now into how to skin gnome, so perhaps i can release a theme similar to this after some work.  If anyone could point me to some tutorials, thatd be fantastic.

----------


## Garyu

> As for the dock, I'm not a coder so I couldnt implement it myself, but my idea was one similar to the OSX dock except that the icons would be presented in a carousel instead of a straight line.


There is a control similar to this in gdesklets. Kind of tricky to add applications to it, but it works. More similar to osx though.




> I'm researching now into how to skin gnome, so perhaps i can release a theme similar to this after some work.  If anyone could point me to some tutorials, thatd be fantastic.


The easiest way is to copy a standard theme and then modify it. One thing that would be grate is if you could do both Metacity and Beryl themes...that look more or less exactly the same...  :Smile:

----------


## exploder

Could you please post a link to the wallpaper in the screen shot? I think it looks great!

----------


## mysticrider92

That looks very good! An interesting mix of Ubuntu Feisty with one or two Vista hints (without the bloat). I would also like the wallpaper.

----------


## Death_Sargent

well now you've sent me on a hunt to find a way to get something that looks like some of the stuff you had there.

Very nice

----------


## Hairy_Palms

i beleive theres a beryl plugin that does the corner desktop preview type things, and the panel applet would be easy to implement by modifying network manager tray icon, the only thing that would need work is the dock. personally i think docks are user unfriendly and awkward but meh.

----------


## floodcasso2

the only concern I have about the dock, is that I am not sure how to distinguish running apps from bookmarked apps.   Ill have to do some more thinking about it.    

As for the theme,  I've done some research and I'm going to be putting together a theme of this style for all of you.  Not sure how long it will take me, since this is my first time, but i'll keep you updated!

As for the wallpaper, your wish is my command.

 :Smile: 

I'll post two that I put together.

--Justin

----------


## Death_Sargent

i found a solid horrizontal object bar here http://awn.wetpaint.com/

----------


## haricharan

> i found a solid horrizontal object bar here http://awn.wetpaint.com/


I guess that would work only with beryl or compiz on....the users with no composite managers shud also be taken into a/c

----------


## TheMono

I just love seeing these mockups. Great work.

Now, someone want to make it possible?!?!

----------


## bobbybobington

Absolutely gorgeous, I think the soft glowing white on brown is genius!

----------


## exploder

Thank you for the wallpaper! The one used in your mock up is on my desktop now. Very nice work!

----------


## Nano Geek

> the only concern I have about the dock, is that I am not sure how to distinguish running apps from bookmarked apps.   Ill have to do some more thinking about it.    
> 
> As for the theme,  I've done some research and I'm going to be putting together a theme of this style for all of you.  Not sure how long it will take me, since this is my first time, but i'll keep you updated!
> 
> As for the wallpaper, your wish is my command.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post two that I put together.
> ...


You should really put these in the gallery so everyone can see.

----------


## floodcasso2

point me towards the gallery and i'll be happy to!   :Smile:    Working on a cool Kubuntu wallpaper now,   ill put that up too when its done.

----------


## FuturePilot

Wow! That's just beautiful! I like the colors and the nice glossy Gnome panel.
The only problem might be that transparent bar at the bottom unless they find a way to get compositing built into xorg.

----------


## weblordpepe

It's been said before but I'll say it again.
Wow!

----------


## osdesk

*Very* nice.  Thanks for sharing.   :Smile:

----------


## zeeR

Ubuntu is totally ORANGE since Feisty...I don't understand why you people say Ubuntu is brown!

About the mockup, it looks pretty slick  :Wink:  I would just make the wallpaper orange, but with the same curves you used, and make the top and bottom panels smaller, they are too thick...Other than that, it looks awesome...the transparency, the dock, the live preview on the spaces...It would need Composite enabled, so I was wondering...maybe you could send some ideas to the Beryl/Compiz team?...I'm pretty sure they could implement the live previews...

You would rock if you made a theme out of that man... :Wink:  Keep up the good work!

----------


## TheRingmaster

I love that mockup, but I do think that a more orange theme would be appropriate. Could you by any chance make a .svg background instead of jpg?

----------


## TheRingmaster

> Ubuntu is totally ORANGE since Feisty...I don't understand why you people say Ubuntu is brown!
> 
> About the mockup, it looks pretty slick  I would just make the wallpaper orange, but with the same curves you used, and make the top and bottom panels smaller, they are too thick...Other than that, it looks awesome...the transparency, the dock, the live preview on the spaces...It would need Composite enabled, so I was wondering...maybe you could send some ideas to the Beryl/Compiz team?...I'm pretty sure they could implement the live previews...
> 
> You would rock if you made a theme out of that man... Keep up the good work!


beryl already has live previews.

----------


## smartalecks

I love it!

----------


## FuturePilot

> Ubuntu is totally ORANGE since Feisty...I don't understand why you people say Ubuntu is brown!


Actually it's gone to a very light brown. Not totally orange.

----------


## Nano Geek

> point me towards the gallery and i'll be happy to!     Working on a cool Kubuntu wallpaper now,   ill put that up too when its done.


Sure, right at the top of the forums. Between the RSS Feeds and Forum Help buttons.

----------


## mangar

++

----------


## phyzik

Looks much better than the current default theme  :Smile: 

Just one minus in my opinion - like ZeeR said, the panels could be slimmer, or maybe just the top one, while the bottom panel would be behind windows and pop out on cursor hitting the screen border or something. It would also look awesome if the top bar icons would go over the bar (like Vista theme's start button)

Both Beryl/Compiz and standard GTK themes could be released (the former with more functions, latter with better stability)

----------


## ShinjiLeery

really great! I think that it would be the next default theme  :Wink:

----------


## ikonia

fantastic, as mentioned its a cross between current ubuntu, osx and vista technologies.

Looks stunning, I'm not a fan of the launcher but everything else looks great.  

I'm very pleased that your investigating how to skin gnone and applying your obvious artistic tallent to what could end up to be a real solid community based contribution, or who knows, maybe even the default theme of gusty ?

Excellent effort, this sort of thing makes the open source model stand out.

----------


## Rashid584

> point me towards the gallery and i'll be happy to!     Working on a cool Kubuntu wallpaper now,   ill put that up too when its done.


Look forward to the Kubuntu theme  :Very Happy: 

-Rashid

----------


## lundish

looks nice but what with performance ?

----------


## Fylk

> looks nice but what with performance ?


Well, lets see, on my old single cord, 1ghz, 1gig ram Dell laptop I have every graphic bonus and the some running without any issues. So I'm fairly sure that desktop would work just fine.

----------


## Kobalt

It looks awsome... Bravo!

----------


## gregnoir200

man thts awesome  :Capital Razz:  seriously.love the mac bar except it kicks macs *** (macs are gay) love the blur and transparency. would look crispy in beryl.

----------


## i-am-me

Really looking forward to that kubuntu wall.... That launcher is awesome. If you could get it to somehow run without a composite manager (my stupid computer crashes every time I try to install Beryl/Compiz), I would totally use it. It's like a Mac dock..... just better.

----------


## JC_510

Looks amazing, Id love to have this as a theme on Ubuntu. Looks like functionality would be great with the OS X style bar on the bottom, and the whole thing ties together really well.

I also really like the 'desktop switcher' on the bottom right, which nobodies commented on. I hope that your work all goes well, and that we get a theme out of this, which can be added into gutsy's default set!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Black16V

Looks really great. A++++++

Can someone send this mockup to  Mark Shuttleworth, maybe he love it too and decide to implement it in 7.10  :Very Happy:

----------


## testube_babies

*drooling with desire*

----------


## marianoi

I totally agree...it is the best artwork ever seen in the Ubuntu look... :Wink: 

But for the dock and the preview, don't we need beryl by default?

Cheers

Mariano

----------


## JC_510

> But for the dock and the preview, don't we need beryl by default?


Not if a similar environment was set up in the OS itself.

----------


## RobToujours

Some observations and questions:

1) Colour scheme is great, wallpaper is lovely.  I really like the gnome-bar increased in size and with the shading colour effect applied.  Looks like it's set to about 48 pixels, but I think 32 is better for screen real estate.  As well, the real-desktop window preview is great.  I don't have Beryl but hopefully it'll become a default plugin for compiz.

2) Your sample cursors appear to be the standard Windows ones, not the Ubuntu cursors.  Don't tell me you're editing in Photoshop in windows!   :Wink: 

3) New icons for power button and speaker are great.  Are they your own?  If so can you post them somewhere?

4) What font are you using?  Any fonts in a theme to be redistributed must be free.  Your mockup font looks like rather like Segoe UI (M$) to me.  It's a lovely font but not re-distributable. 

6) Can't say I like the dock/app bar.  The wireless/network info should really be in the top right of the screen near the time/date info, as the top bar is more for system status, while bottom bar is for application status.  Having the name of the wireless network connected is superfluous and in most cases will look weird, eg "ebbroadband1-usr" etc.

7) Similarly, the dock-like app would not work unless compositing is enabled, and it seems impossible to tell whether an app is open or whether you're just selecting it.  It seems a bit clumsy and too much a clone of the OSX Dock, while not featuring the same functionality... 

Personally I use a Windows-esque bottom taskbar, it's not very original but works, with quick launch shortcuts on the bottom left, the window list in the middle, and the workspace switcher on the right.  In fact I think having the quick launch bar on the bottom left of the screen is handier and could incorporate some Dock-like magnify effects.  It should also include Writer, Firefox, Nautilus, F-Spot, Jokosher and Rhythmbox by default.  (Aka the 'iLife' suite for Linux.)  Unfortunately, as for transparency, the "show desktop" button appears to be opaque.  You can make the bottom bar more Dock-like in general by eg turning off Expand, increasing the height to 64+ pixels, etc.

8: Currently, in Gnome/compiz, if you try to make the workspace switcher display numbers instead of names like "Desk 1", it shrinks - try it.

9) Can't tell what improvements you'd make to the ordinary window borders and controls, if any.  I do think they'd need some revamp, as they're a bit orange and don't totally fit with your concept.

Find attached my 'real version' of your mockup anyway.  Note the network connection, notification area and Beagle search tool in the top right corner.  You can probably see what needs to be improved - mainly the top taskbar with an appropriate background.  The font used is "Futura Lt", by the way - it's non-free.

Also, does anyone else think it would be nice to have icons beside "Places" and "System"?

----------


## clem-vangelis

it's simply axesome , kind of own "personnality" for ubuntu and beautiful

----------


## Digitallysick

The dock looks similar to kiba dock, which is great, when it doesn't crash

kiba dock

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645

----------


## weblordpepe

Shhhhh!
Careful with mentioning kiba-dock. You have scared my Ubuntu laptop away. Now look what you've done. Here laptoplaptoplaptop!
...actually no its a good program. It just enjoys crashing.

----------


## [wS]Jem

> Some observations and questions:
> 
> 1) Colour scheme is great, wallpaper is lovely.  I really like the gnome-bar increased in size and with the shading colour effect applied.  Looks like it's set to about 48 pixels, but I think 32 is better for screen real estate.  As well, the real-desktop window preview is great.  I don't have Beryl but hopefully it'll become a default plugin for compiz.


The effect is totally amazing, don't be a grumpy pinguin  :Wink: 




> 2) Your sample cursors appear to be the standard Windows ones, not the Ubuntu cursors.  Don't tell me you're editing in Photoshop in windows!


Who cares  ???




> 3) New icons for power button and speaker are great.  Are they your own?  If so can you post them somewhere?


I totally agree (you see I'm not a bad person  :Very Happy:  )




> 4) What font are you using?  Any fonts in a theme to be redistributed must be free.  Your mockup font looks like rather like Segoe UI (M$) to me.  It's a lovely font but not re-distributable.


Same as 2)  :Razz: 




> 6) Can't say I like the dock/app bar.  The wireless/network info should really be in the top right of the screen near the time/date info, as the top bar is more for system status, while bottom bar is for application status.  Having the name of the wireless network connected is superfluous and in most cases will look weird, eg "ebbroadband1-usr" etc.


That's the point ! I really like the wireless/network info where it is, on the right top it's to basic, I really often change my access point, sometimes it is really usefull to know where I'm connect and the bar at this place is really great !




> 7) Similarly, the dock-like app would not work unless compositing is enabled, and it seems impossible to tell whether an app is open or whether you're just selecting it.  It seems a bit clumsy and too much a clone of the OSX Dock, while not featuring the same functionality...


It could be a launcher, I had something near with Gdesklets but not in a turn around, and that's somethnig I appreciate !




> 8: Currently, in Gnome/compiz, if you try to make the workspace switcher display numbers instead of names like "Desk 1", it shrinks - try it.


It's not something working, today it's just an imagination of what Ubuntu should be, so when we'll be able to have everything we need we'll think about the name problem !




> 9) Can't tell what improvements you'd make to the ordinary window borders and controls, if any.  I do think they'd need some revamp, as they're a bit orange and don't totally fit with your concept.


Who cares ???????




> Find attached my 'real version' of your mockup anyway.  Note the network connection, notification area and Beagle search tool in the top right corner.  You can probably see what needs to be improved - mainly the top taskbar with an appropriate background.  The font used is "Futura Lt", by the way - it's non-free.


I'm sorry but there's nothing original in your desktop, you're really far from what we saw in the mockup




> Also, does anyone else think it would be nice to have icons beside "Places" and "System"?


No !

Im' sorry dude, I don't understand why you made a post like this, today we're only see something really really great, and we're looking to find software solutions to be close this picture so I don't care what you think about the pixels or the fonts, I just want to progress with everyone here to have this desktop on my Ubuntu !

----------


## ShinjiLeery

I think we have to send this mockup to the art ubuntu team... This have to be the next ubuntu 7.10 design! 

Can we?  :Wink:

----------


## weblordpepe

Oh yeah this thread has gotten real long but if this is that ubuntu mockup that that dude compiled as an image then hells yeah. It was awesome. With the dock like thing with blurry edges at the bottom? Yeah man. Awesome.

----------


## [wS]Jem

Absolutely ! 

I want my Gutsy Gibbon Desktop to be this one  :Smile:

----------


## Dread Knight

This is great! But one thing: please more orange and less brown  :Very Happy:

----------


## jdonat

so here's my attempt at a mockup 

I took the original post's image and cropped the top bar,  then applied it to my top panel, made bottom panel about 50% transparent messed around with some beryl theme's colors and gtk control colors.  Downloaded Aqua project icon theme from gnome-look.org

----------


## weblordpepe

Very nice!

Ya know what I would do? You've got the top panel fading horizontally from brown to white.

The whitish end is on the right, and the brownish end is on the left.

Swap it so it goes from white to brown. 

That way the black 'Applications Places System' text is over a lighter background. Makes it easier to read the text.

----------


## jdonat

actually the top panel's color is completely even all the way across, I think the contrast with the wallpaper makes it look brighter on one end though.  

this is the panel graphic I used, just choose it in the panel properties box, gnome automatically tiles it across the whole panel.



I  made a few changes to my previous theme.

----------


## RobToujours

Nice - what's the gtk theme?

----------


## airtonix

couple things.

1 - the bar at the bottom will be achievable with avant-window-navigator. kiba is ok but it crashes too much...avant on the other hand does not.

2- beryl is not a compiz plugin...beryl is at the same tier as compiz in the system hierachy....they each have their own set of plugins....beryl for example has a screenlets fade widget plugin that works with the mouse sensitve corners of your desktop.....mouseinto one and the screenlets fade in(or how ever you choose to animate into creation this particular feature)

3 - the Os as one soul here has put it already has support for rgba and/or alpha-shading and so forth....its called beryl or compiz or using xcompmgr.

4 - how much screen real-estate would a maxmiised windows cover when used in your proposed  desktop? would you enjoy working with such a small viewing area?

----------


## muximus

well if nothing the wallpaper should be the default for gutsy... i really dont understand the orange thing the ubuntu-looks team has goin on... it is just too loud.. i mean.. have you ever seen a desktop screenshot with the same colours/wallpaper.. it should be a little softer and easier on the eyes

----------


## macewan

Well done.

----------


## steveneddy

Sweet

----------


## hardyn

has anybody linked this to the gusty suggestion thead?

if not, ill do it...  see if it can catch any traction, maybe gutsy +2, 3?

cheers.

----------


## jdonat

> Nice - what's the gtk theme?



it's actually just the included-in-feisty theme "Glossy" just with tweaked colors.

----------


## ts51

Amazing... I never like the whole orange-brown thing but this is great! Nice wallpaper, btw. 

Please add it to your first post!

----------


## Communist FireFox

> Heres a little mockup of what I think an improved ubuntu desktop would look like.  what do you think??


*
WOAH!*  :KDE Star: 

Now *THAT* is what a Ubuntu desktop should look like! Trust me Ubuntu programmers, if you are out there watching, make this the default desktop of 7.10! With that and improved functions, while maintaining the programs that allow people to at least have the chance to become Linux programmers, there is no telling what the commentators would say. They would out of their chairs and once they get back up onto their chairs, they are going to say that Linux has finally made it to the desktop.

If this should become the default desktop of Ubuntu, however, I must suggest that everything must be more streamlined in order to add more emphasis upon the attractive dimension of Ubuntu. A more streamlined desktop UI that still retains the capabilities of the Linux operating system while assimilating newbies into the fold of Free Software would give M$ a run for their money. After all, you can't beat free.

----------


## screaminj3sus

It looks great, what I love about it is the color of the top menu bar, that is definately what ubuntu should have looked like!

----------


## RobToujours

Check out updated screenshot of the "real life" mockup.  Close as I can reasonably get without using AWN (avant window navigator) and that beryl plugin (too reluctant to move from compiz.)

I'm nearly 100% sure that the OP was using windows to make that "mockup" though - as I said before, I'm nearly certain it's the Segoe UI font, he's using Windows cursors, and the openoffice icon seems to be the one used in Windows and not the Ubuntu version.  Interesting.   :Wink: 

To achieve this effect:

1) Use top bar image previously posted as background for the top bar.

2) Make both bars 32 pixels high.

3) Make the bottom bar semi-transparent.

4) Download the wallpaper posted earlier and set it as background.

5) Use gconf-editor to change the date/time formatting.

6) Add a quick-launch menu to the lower bar.

7) Turn off "Expand" in the lower bar Properties.  Fill with apps of your choice.

8) Use the "Glossy" theme for window borders and style, and change colours to suit the overall theme.

9) Download the Segoe UI font and set it in the font options.  :Wink: 

I do think this could work as a default theme, but the behavior of the lower Gnome bar leaves something to be desired - it "pops" in and out of size depending on how many applications are running on the taskbar in an ungainly fashion, and this animation would have to be smoothed upstream.

----------


## jdonat

another mockup, using AWN this time (again with tweaked colors), along with beryl and a slightly different beryl theme, using BuuF icon theme.

I'm still unsure of where to put the notification area...

----------


## weird_c00kie

> Heres a little mockup of what I think an improved ubuntu desktop would look like.  what do you think??


Very nice!
I like your idea about the carousel-like taskbar.
One little observation though...
Both the top and bottom panels take up too much on-screen real-estate; especially the bottom one with the network connection and alternate desktops.
Other than that, it looks pretty awesome. I love the colour scheme  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dread Knight

> another mockup, using AWN this time (again with tweaked colors), along with beryl and a slightly different beryl theme, using BuuF icon theme.
> 
> I'm still unsure of where to put the notification area...


Pretty cool! What's the first icon from AWN? My guess is firefox, very funny !  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cchester

Hi,

Dude I love your mock up and would love to see it come true. Thanks for the wall papers. Any progress in figuring out how to make it into a theme for all those who want it?

----------


## airtonix

put then notification bar up at the top right bar..

the carousel thing is implements in super+tab instead of alt+tab

----------


## berniefranks

I'd love to see something like this as default in a future Ubuntu release. I also really like your variation on the OSX Dock, I hope something like that could be created.

----------


## berniefranks

Alrighty, so in a fit of extreme boredom brought on by a sudden ear infection, I decided to have a go at using the initial design as a springboard into what I think is a pretty good looking attempt. Not really so much to be used as a drop-in theme, but the default look of a future Ubuntu release.

It's still very much a work in progress, as you can tell by the lack of taskbar, panel items, and Nautilus nonsense. To make it a little Ubuntuier, I gave it an orangier feel, which is more or less the official "Ubuntu Color." Sets it apart from the heard.

Feedback and alterations of the design appreciated.

----------


## jordoex

Damn, that's a nice window decoration theme! Although the navigation icons are a bit big and ugly, you could just go with tango on those.  I might steal that idea and make it into a Kwin theme(made blue/purple of course.)

----------


## weblordpepe

The second-last one wont load but that last one there is very cool. I could see someone using that. Maybe not me....but...actually no I might use it. Its very tidy.

Edit: Its loaded now. Very good! I'd use that. Any chance of a tar.gz?  :Smile:

----------


## weblordpepe

I got a non linux user to tell me what he thought of the first mockup on this thread.

He said it was a strange colour and looked like skid marks on the toilet. Which it does, now that I think about it. But I guess I like skid marks on the toilet if I like theme. That can't be right...  :Sad:

----------


## cchester

> But I guess I like skid marks on the toilet if I like theme. That can't be right..


Ha Ha HA

----------


## 3rdalbum

Get rid of the dock, and you've got yourself a nice looking layout.

Seriously, why does everyone feel the need to imitate Mac OS X?

----------


## Beatbreaker

that's fantastic - imagine how people will react who are new to Ubuntu - they'll look at it and say it's freaking sweet that's what. i think this would be a great way to get new users into Ubuntu

----------


## weblordpepe

Yeah man. Expecially with Beryl on the team.
Im really quite happy for the WINE project. Its becoming so damn good, and its putting a brick right through the 'linux cant run xxx programs' argument.

For a home-computer, Linux is getting better day by day. Now if I can just forget about the thought of poo marks on the Ubuntu wallpaper.

----------


## jdonat

> Get rid of the dock, and you've got yourself a nice looking layout.
> 
> Seriously, why does everyone feel the need to imitate Mac OS X?


a good idea is a good idea no matter where it comes from.  when you want program A , you click it's icon, if it was already started, it brings up its window , if it wasn't started , it launches it, that makes a whole lot of sense.

----------


## weblordpepe

Thats right. By contrast, I have 2 mozilla firefox icons that each do different things:
The quicklaunch icon. 
The Taskbar icon for the current window thats open
Although I like the idea of the taskbar/quicklaunch though. It seems like it just works and works good. i can clearly tell if a program is open if not how many.

I was happy with the windows 98 taskbar/quicklaunch. XP's 'hiding active notification icons' is great tho too. It'd be nice to have in Gnome.

----------


## Swarms

My attempt, using the screenshot, the bar, avn (still prefer the idea the author posted) and a customized theme.

Eventually got any ideas for improvement?

----------


## weblordpepe

Very nice. The window title bar seems kinda plain, though.
The top tool bar has that nice brown-poo tint to it that I like. It'd be cool if the titlebars followed that same theme.

----------


## BrokeBody

floodcasso2,

May I send this to the Ubuntu Art Team? This is very good.

----------


## moredhel

O_O

That's brilliant. It's less orangey/brown and more just brown, but a nice blend of lighter and darker browns.

I love it all, except the overcontrasted exit button, which imo, looks terrible, especially as it is basically the only major thing on their that has orange in it. (ubuntu logo exempt  :Capital Razz:  )

----------


## red_team316

Very professional looking. I like it, and yea it would be a good candidate for a future release.

----------


## smartboyathome

I like it, but would like it better if the docker held the quick-launch icons and there was just icons down at the bottom (like in AWN) with text that came up on hover (see my desktop for a reference). Also, may I suggest a light/dark brown for the power button? It seems a little... out of place. Other than that, looks great!

----------


## iqag1060

Wow, I'm really surprised at the reactions to the color here. The mockup was quite beautiful, but it's a complete step backwards in time for Ubuntu. "Human" has gone over time from dark brown to the current oranginess. (See the Archives.) This step seems to have been successful enough that several people in this thread mentioned orange as the color of Ubuntu.  AFAIK, there's a fairly strong philosophical attachment to brown, but I would be surprised if people were ready to have it go back to something this dark.

Anyway, I thought the best thing was that the dock, in the original conception, would 'rotate.' Do any of the currently available docks do this? By the way, a compositing WM shouldn't be necessary for this sort of 'fishbowl' dock. The only one I've used is tuxbar under SuperKaramba, which is more of a menu bar, but it works great on a low-end system.

----------


## zerwas



----------


## Half-Left

Any chance we can have the source to that without the logo?

----------


## Krosis

Very nice looking!!  Would love to see it as a real theme in the future.  Awesome job.

----------


## zerwas

> Very nice looking!!  Would love to see it as a real theme in the future.  Awesome job.


My screenshot *is* a real theme. The icons are a modification of GNOME standard icons, the theme colours, the window borders and the panel are customized.  :Smile: 
In theory i could create a script to change all this with one click. But i don't know if the licences allow me this.

Best regards,
zerwas

----------


## weblordpepe

Do it anyway!  :Whistle: 
Isn't the GPL meant to encourage modifications & stuff like this?

----------


## zerwas

> Do it anyway!


Ok. Costs me a few nights of work, but i hope it all fits good together. 
There it is

Best regards,
zerwas

----------


## weblordpepe

Haha! Awesome! Well done. Install script too. Its cool that you put that search function next to the main menu.

----------


## moredhel

w00t!  :Very Happy:

----------


## David Corrales

I really like this mockup, -much- more better than any Ubuntu theme so far.

----------


## crimesaucer

I like the wallpaper...I would change the color of the top panel to match the ubuntu font color...so it is a glossy milky color.

----------


## benhagerty

> Ok. Costs me a few nights of work, but i hope it all fits good together. 
> There it is
> 
> Best regards,
> zerwas


Thank you! I am downloading it now!

----------


## jaffamuffin

Good discussion here nice themes/mockups.

The 'Windows' thing, do this:  
1.Save the image 
2.In a terminal type:


```
cat ubuntu1.jpg | less
```

See?  :Smile:

----------


## amgeex

Ok, this is how my desktop looks now, and I believe its quite close to the second design by the original poster here. This is how the default Ubuntu desktop should look, and you don't even need Compiz nor Beryl to achive this nice look.

----------


## boozereaper

looks cool mate.

----------


## Sandwich

That's really nice. *Puts thumbs ups*.

----------


## kostkon

Very very good!!

----------


## Swarms

In my opinion, your bars are too gray, and the gradient in the top bar doesn't fit in with the wallpaper.

----------


## BrokeBody

Yeah, to gray.

----------


## amgeex

Heh, thanks for the comments. I like it, so its ok. It's just a matter of decreasing opacity a bit in the panel settings to get them less "gray". You could also try changing the tint color so they look whatever color you want.

----------


## weblordpepe

Im not a fan of these transparent toolbars. There's nothing worthwhile to look at behind the toolbar, and all it does is make the text hard to read.

----------


## graabein

> In my opinion, your bars are too gray, and the gradient in the top bar doesn't fit in with the wallpaper.


I second these points. 

Another thing; I can't understand the need for a bottom panel unless the screen resolution is 1024 or less. Just reduce the menu (applications - system - places) to one of the new ones and/or loose a few quick start icons. There's plenty of room for a task bar between that menu and the notification area. Most mouse movement is focused at the top of the screen anyway.

I do like the colours though  :Smile:

----------


## benx009

> Ok, this is how my desktop looks now, and I believe its quite close to the second design by the original poster here. This is how the default Ubuntu desktop should look, and you don't even need Compiz nor Beryl to achive this nice look.


where's the trash???

----------


## Kaobear

I love it, cheers and thanks.

----------


## leftyfb

Ok, this wasn't an attempt to mimic the original mockup directly. I just liked the wallpaper  :Smile:

----------


## exploder

I have watched this thread grow and grow. The final results are some extremely nice looking default desktops! I would really like to see this theme used on the next Ubuntu release. Very nice!

----------


## LuisAugusto

> Ok, this wasn't an attempt to mimic the original mockup directly. I just liked the wallpaper


Your icon theme is gorgeous, may I know which theme is it?

----------


## amgeex

> where's the trash???


I don't use the trash. In fact, I _hate_ the trash! If I said delete it I meant _delete_ it!!!  :Capital Razz:

----------


## leftyfb

> Your icon theme is gorgeous, may I know which theme is it?


It's called Tux n Tosh but I have customized it a bit.

----------


## LuisAugusto

The mockup is beautiful.
I tried to make something similar, I am not so sure about the window color, but I think the rest is fine.





I made a kde match color scheme:

----------


## weblordpepe

THAT is good. Its the same colours, but it doesnt look like an OS from 1992.

+1 that theme for the default.

----------


## amgeex

> The mockup is beautiful.
> I tried to make something similar, I am not so sure about the window color, but I think the rest is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a kde match color scheme:


Hey, how did you get that glossy look on your gnome panels? Me wants!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## LuisAugusto

> Hey, how did you get that glossy look on your gnome panels? Me wants!


Use this image (attach file) as a panel background. 
BTW, They're easy to crate whit a image editor, just make a gradient whit transparency and that's all.

Edit: Mmm, it's too white, try to select something on that blank space, then right click it and save it.

----------


## amgeex

Thanks  a lot!  :Wink:

----------


## kevinmedina

These mockups are really beautiful

----------


## LuisAugusto

I improved my theme, instead of just a color scheme, I made a clearlooks theme whit glossy style.



I will post the theme and a little script for some settings (like the panels and nautilus background) tomorrow.

Hope you like it, I'm quite happy with it  :Smile:

----------


## graabein

I hope someone knows how to package this and put it on gnome-look.org

----------


## u.b.u.n.t.u

[QUOTE=floodcasso2;2620273]Heres a little mockup of what I think an improved ubuntu desktop would look like.  what do you think??



Impressive !

----------


## ajuggernaut

While I didn't like the brown I did like many of the suggestions in this thread. They lead me to what you see in the image below. Thanks to all.

----------


## crimesaucer

I like the wallpaper like I said in an earlier post, but I have never really liked the color choice of bg[NORMAL] for the menubar and toolbars...


I like ubuntu brown, and I made this theme for my xubuntu, using the UbuntuStudio icons (and a few icons from this page): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508630



Large view: http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...shot-10-13.png



I'm not suggesting a default theme or anything, but I believe that if they change the ubuntu theme's default bg[NORMAL] = "#efebe7", to a brighter color and add a bit of a gradient to it, then it would look better in default apps like Firefox and Thunderbird.

----------


## LuisAugusto

I finished the script of my theme.

You can download it from 
here

I hope you like it.

----------


## weblordpepe

Zomg I just realised another thing of importance.
We are all moaning about colours etc. 

I mean I just saw that Green. It looks good. Why not have a default theme with no primary colour? I don't mean make it look like a rainbow with fruity colours everywhere. But just a theme with no primary colour, so people dont say 'Its so BLUE' or 'Its so damn GREEN' etc.

Many colours can be refreshing to the eyes. Seeing that green theme there was quite nice.  Although I'm still looking for a feature to automatically darken & blurr my wallpaper for me  :Smile:

----------


## Swarms

I doubt it would look good, but give it a try and prove you are right.  :Smile:

----------


## weblordpepe

I'm too lazy. You do it  :Smile:

----------


## LegoAddict

> Ok, this wasn't an attempt to mimic the original mockup directly. I just liked the wallpaper


Which dock are you using?  Is it AWN or GDesklets?

----------


## CAD-MAN

Wow, some very nice work in this thread people, keep it up!  :Smile:

----------


## rockin_goliath

No offense guys, but although I think it's amazing how much artistic talent there is in these mockups and the very talented programmers that made the AWN Leopard Dock (even before the original came out  :Razz:  ) I really think we should focus on a default theme and panel setup that is unique to Ubuntu. There is a fine line between inspiration and imitation.

----------


## graigsmith

Personally i dont like the kind of applesque task switching thing, as much as i like taskbar.  is taskbar type of thing perfect? no... but mabey we could come up with something better than what microsoft and apple did.

----------


## Swarms

> No offense guys, but although I think it's amazing how much artistic talent there is in these mockups and the very talented programmers that made the AWN Leopard Dock (even before the original came out  ) I really think we should focus on a default theme and panel setup that is unique to Ubuntu. There is a fine line between inspiration and imitation.


Come with some ideas then.  :Wink:

----------


## Blindraven

Now watch, a landslide response of people saying *WOW* but it will NEVER be made default in any version, because he is not in with the cool kids, even though this artwork is absolutely brilliant.


-edit- before anyone has even responded and in retrospect that was disgustingly cynical of me to say, but I cant bring myself to edit it out simply because I so much think this mock up is bloody unreal.

----------


## zerwas

> because I so much think this mock up is bloody unreal.


It is no mockup anymore. You can have you desktop look exactly like this.

----------


## berniefranks

> Personally i dont like the kind of applesque task switching thing, as much as i like taskbar.  is taskbar type of thing perfect? no... but mabey we could come up with something better than what microsoft and apple did.


It seems the way task switching is gearing is towards previews of the actual screens, whether OS X's Expose or Vista's thumbnail previews. I'd like to see a new idea of a task switcher that implements live previews, but that does not imitate the existing ones.

----------


## augur75

I'm working on this dock style since 1 week 

[img=http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/3231/captureaj0.th.png]

very great mockup floodcasso2

----------


## thx84

> While I didn't like the brown I did like many of the suggestions in this thread. They lead me to what you see in the image below. Thanks to all.


where did you get the wallpaper?

----------


## bigbang

what i think ubuntu needs is a very uniform and simple way of handeling applications. apple has one, you open applications and have differnt windows and the options at the top and every application is treated as one thing thought there are many windows open, well you know what i mean if you have tried a mac. windows on the other hand is increadibly messy, and you never know where you are. the problem with ubuntu is its moving towards being like window for all the windows users. however a windows user would find somthing more uniform so much more refreshing. it would be a better insentive to move if what your moving to is better rather than the same.

----------


## smartboyathome

I think a combo between Mac and Windows is needed. It should group programs in the Window List. That way, you can switch between windows easily while not being cluttered up by the amount of space the windows take up.

----------


## augur75

for Floodcasso2,

your project it's now a reallity, hope you'll like it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsBNaBk8fig

----------


## Swarms

Nice, got any links for it?
And may I suggest you show it even more like a wheel, so you can see the apps all around it?

----------


## aod_shadowjester

I think it's more of a mockup animation than an actual dock - notice how the mouse cursor is not moving during the entire rotation of the icon sequence?  Unless it uses the keyboard to rotate through the menu (which seems very counter-intuitive), it leads me to the conclusion of another mockup.
I'd still kill to get an actual, stable dock like that though - if it IS real, I want it.

----------


## yaourt

It's not a mockup! It uses the mouse wheel to rotate.
You can get the sources on the french forum : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=139303
-sorry for my poor english.

----------


## aod_shadowjester

Hmm...I may have to try it.

----------


## augur75

Hi all,

This is a screencast of the latest version to the dock

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...49344848286422

i uses the mouse wheel for rotate the dock and click center for switching launcher/windows

Hope you like it

----------


## xl_cheese

> Hi all,
> 
> This is a screencast of the latest version to the dock
> 
> http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...49344848286422
> 
> i uses the mouse wheel for rotate the dock and click center for switching launcher/windows
> 
> Hope you like it


Thats a cool idea, but it does not look practical.  When using a quick launch app I do not want to have to scroll around to find the quick launch I want.

----------


## friend_kami

id go for that if you would take off the bottom panel (the more screen estate, the better imo), and keep the dosk oxs style. throw in the scale plugin from compiz fusion for exposé effects. no, im not an apple fanboi, but its hard to deny the increase in workflow with exposé and their dock/taskbar.

also, i agree on the colorscheme. easy on the eyes, and beautiful at that.  :Smile:

----------


## xl_cheese

I liked the direction this theme was going so I jumped on the bandwagon.

----------


## strabes

The panels on the original example are gigantic.

----------


## SeanBlader

Since the OSX style dock takes up so much screen real estate why not make it a rotating series of icons that appears when you hit a screen corner hotspot. That'd really fit in with the Ubuntu logo too. I could probably mock up a working sample of it in JavaScript in like 2 days, if there's interest in seeing it. For my preference since the existing currently running apps are on the bottom of the screen, I'd pick the lower left corner, but there's no reason why you couldn't pick any corner.

----------


## Swarms

A bar greatly customizeable, these features.

-It got themes, OSX styled, rotating like previously showed and other which would be added.
-It shows opened programs and launchers can be added.
-Several ways of navigating, I guess OSX styled only needs by mice, but rotating one can be controlled by several methods, keyboard shortcuts which are again customizable or by moving the mouse to different corners of the screen.
-Works both with and without Compiz Fusion and other window decorators.

All these features have been done before, but they should really fork all these projects into one great one. This I see as a worthy competitor to other navigators, and its great ability of customizing and superiorty will prevent it from being viewed as a clone of others.

----------


## dimensional_dan

It's cool, very nice. The look works very well, even for a colour as ycuky as brown.

The application selector seems like a lot of hard word to use though. The apple version is better because you don't have to scroll through lists to get the application you want. 

Really usability should come first, and you shouldn't have to click more than once to access an application from the bar. One click is the new benchmark to beat.

----------


## Edward Hou

First of all, I really like the colors better than the current default style. The different shades of brown with the soft white glow creates a serene, elegant look, and manages not to look like crap despite being the color of. Whereas, the current default orange just kinda makes my eyes hurt.

The only thing is, the dock/bar at the bottom, really wouldn't be very usable and would probably be too graphics intensive - more eye candy - than a default theme should have. The default theme should be simple, look nice, and too graphics intensive. It's up to the user to add whatever he wants to it. So I would leave a gnome panel with the standard window list.

Course, I understand that it was just a mockup, and I have to say, I would very much like something like this as the default theme.

----------


## Shoot3r101

OMG TAT IS TEH BEST! Oh man please oh please sticky this! AND PLEASE MAKE IT [WIP]!!!!!!!

----------


## por100pre1

> Hi all,
> 
> This is a screencast of the latest version to the dock
> 
> http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...49344848286422
> 
> i uses the mouse wheel for rotate the dock and click center for switching launcher/windows
> 
> Hope you like it


Impressive!  :Smile:

----------


## softdel

Sweet Jesus that is one impressive layout!  :KDE Star:

----------


## weblordpepe

Let me get this straight. That rotating icon thing is full of launchers? In that case it shouldn't be so enormous. Its right in the way. Its cool to look at but realistically it just hogs up the screen.

It should be off in the corner somewhere, unless it replaces the taskbar entirely which would be neat. 

I can amagine that roating thing being the width of the whole screen and simply being used to show the open applications. Really that would be alot more useful & intuitive.

----------


## sloggerkhan

if it could autoshrink to fit just about on the gnome panel, then get big when mousing over it maybe? Actually, how about this: there can be folders in menus on the rotating thing, only it could rotate vertically instead of horizontally. Click on one, and the menu items/folder open in another rotating ring above the first one.  It could live on the corner of the screen, pop out and give 3-5 rotating ring options that either pop out another 3-5 ring or drop a 6+ menu? Maybe that's just crazy, lol, but the demoed thing is still pretty cool.

----------


## mech7

the rotator looks cool at first sight but i think it would be pretty slow, only 5 icons.. and you need to scroll to get the others  :Confused:  and you can't even see what is behind them.

----------


## Urilockz

Very nice, the bottom bar is a tad big in my opinion though.

----------


## isaacj87

I just found this thread....

Your mock-up is positively gorgeous...

I wish Gutsy would look like this...I didn't read all the pages...have you or anyone else shown this to any Gutsy devs? AFAIK, Gutsy looks just like Fiesty...this would DEFINITELY be a welcomed change. 

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## por100pre1

> I just found this thread....
> 
> Your mock-up is positively gorgeous...
> 
> I wish Gutsy would look like this...I didn't read all the pages...have you or anyone else shown this to any Gutsy devs? AFAIK, Gutsy looks just like Fiesty...this would DEFINITELY be a welcomed change.


I don't think Gutsy will look like that, but I tried it some weeks ago and i can tell you that is really impressive. Let's see which theme Gutsy brings when finished.

----------


## isaacj87

> I don't think Gutsy will look like that, but I tried it some weeks ago and i can tell you that is really impressive. Let's see which theme Gutsy brings when finished.


Does tribe 5 look any different than fiesty?

----------


## sloggerkhan

offtopic:
go watchmen. Great GN.

----------


## por100pre1

> Does tribe 5 look any different than fiesty?


In the "looks" department, the answer is no. But it is very different as an OS, there are many changes in printing, theme selection, visual effects, resolution settings, etc. It is worth to take a look if you can handle some breakage.  :Smile:

----------


## oomingmak

> Really usability should come first, and you shouldn't have to click more than once to access an application from the bar._ One click is the new benchmark to beat_.


Try telling that to the GTK dialog devs.

----------


## subs

this should come as the default theme with hardy heron

----------


## nikoPSK

I would like to know how you made that so I can create my own.

----------


## rabid9797

bumping this for absolutley incredible mock-up, SOMEONE NEEDS TO MAKE THIS

----------


## smartboyathome

> bumping this for absolutley incredible mock-up, SOMEONE NEEDS TO MAKE THIS


Parts of this have been made, but it isn't totally possible.

----------


## SunnyRabbiera

This is perhaps my favorite mockup idea for hardy, still too brown but its much more tasteful to me then the current official concepts.

----------


## smartboyathome

> This is perhaps my favorite mockup idea for hardy, still too brown but its much more tasteful to me then the current official concepts.


There are no "official" concepts yet, just ideas from Ubuntu users.

----------


## JeffoOfMetal

I absolutely LOVE this mockup, but I have one question...

If you maximized a window, how would that carousel-dock be displayed? or the network manager? or the workspace manager?

How does the Mac dock appear when a window is maximized?

----------


## Ttech

What did you use to get that dock?

----------


## smartboyathome

> What did you use to get that dock?


That isn't a real dock, it is one he made up in GIMP.

----------


## Tux.Ice

hey looks good top panel maybe should be a bit smaller and the icons at the bottom should be in a straight line but otherwise very good.

just my opinion and this is constructive criticism

----------


## terminal

Avant window navigator should be able to look like that doc easily . Problem is it require compositing which many users dont have by default . Wallpaprt looks great . Else everything can be implemented ( not sure about wireless part ) .Awn also has plugin that gives that kind of screenshot for each desktop .

----------


## Ebola'

> Heres a little mockup of what I think an improved ubuntu desktop would look like.  what do you think??


Hello,

Where is the direct link to download it ? Thanks.

----------


## nikoPSK

> Hello,
> 
> Where is the direct link to download it ? Thanks.


it is just a mockup, no actual one exists yet.  :KDE Star:

----------


## moredhel

> Heres a little *mockup*of what I think an improved ubuntu desktop would look like. what do you think??


...

----------


## timbounceback

Very nice... not a huge fan of the shutdown button, though - otherwise excellent.

----------


## Ebola'

Ok, thanks for your answers.


I see a link, so...




> I finished the script of my theme.
> 
> You can download it from 
> here
> 
> I hope you like it.


Sorry, I'm just a beginner  :Smile:

----------


## eagledrc

SEXY! amazing

----------


## tjsoulchild

Hi they.. i know its been some time since you posted this but can you tell me how you made your desktop look like that plz

----------


## Pandemic187

I'm suprised by the fact that many are turned off by the brownness of the original mockup. Although iqag makes a good point with the following...



> Wow, I'm really surprised at the reactions to the color here. The mockup was quite beautiful, but it's a complete step backwards in time for Ubuntu. "Human" has gone over time from dark brown to the current oranginess. (See the Archives.) This step seems to have been successful enough that several people in this thread mentioned orange as the color of Ubuntu.  AFAIK, there's a fairly strong philosophical attachment to brown, but I would be surprised if people were ready to have it go back to something this dark...


I see the muted tones as an evolution of the Human theme. Sure, I _am_ biased because every time I install Ubuntu I change my theme quite a bit since I really don't like the Human theme as it is right now. But still, as mentioned before I think this theme is more subtle, is easier on the eyes and is nicer to look at. I think the bright, in-your-face oranginess of the 7.10 theme is not much short of just plain ugly. Granted, I love Ubuntu - it's my favorite Linux distribution, and I think Linux is one of the best things ever to happen to the computer world. I just think they need a better theme, and this mockup (ignoring the feasibility of certain features like the dock) would really be an improvement in my opinion. Of course not everyone will feel the same way, but I would love to see something like this implemented into future versions of Ubuntu, perhaps not as the default theme, but at least one that is a choice with a fresh install of the OS.

----------


## smartboyathome

> Hi they.. i know its been some time since you posted this but can you tell me how you made your desktop look like that plz


Someone made a theme for this, but the rest can't be done.

----------


## pieisgood4589

This is my take on how the desktop should look like. The dock is from gDesklets, and it was originally in the middle, but it hogged up too much of the screen, so I moved it to the side. I personally like it better to the side!

The menu is the "Slab" menu from Novell.

Suggestions? Comments?  :Guitar:

----------


## nikoPSK

> This is my take on how the desktop should look like. The dock is from gDesklets, and it was originally in the middle, but it hogged up too much of the screen, so I moved it to the side. I personally like it better to the side!
> 
> The menu is the "Slab" menu from Novell.
> 
> Suggestions? Comments?


LOL nice man!

----------


## pieisgood4589

Keep this thread alive!!!! POST!!!

----------


## nikoPSK

> Keep this thread alive!!!! POST!!!


I made a mockup for firefox here....
http://nikopsk.wordpress.com/2008/01/05/my-little-idea/

nikoPSK

----------


## gideonidoru

Anyone know how to make AWN look like that?

----------


## rainwalker

I think we need a look kind of like Pandora's:

It's attractive with only a little gloss. It mostly seems to use shadows to give a sense of depth, and round edges to make it modern. Gloss makes it look appealing where needed (like on the few buttons at the top), and the orange highlights really don't look bad at all.

----------


## smartboyathome

> Anyone know how to make AWN look like that?


I don't think you can. That is just a mockup.

----------


## gideonidoru

Yeah i know it is :/. Someone mentioned earlier in the thread that it seemed easy to make AWN look like that, I thought maybe they were some sort of AWN ninja who knew the secrets :/. I hope someone makes a layout or plugin for a stable bar like AWN to give more layout options (like this one)

----------


## nikoPSK

awn ninja?  :Very Happy:  Well, I do like panorama theme...

----------


## nikoPSK

> Anyone know how to make AWN look like that?


would this help you?
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019

EDIT: oops?

----------


## lyceum

Love the spinning bar, will it ever be real?

----------


## zizzdude

> It's not a mockup! It uses the mouse wheel to rotate.
> You can get the sources on the french forum : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=139303
> -sorry for my poor english.


I wanna know how it works. I can't seem to make it work. I think it said:

 -- Transparence non supportée --
Erreur impossible d'ouvrir le fichier config !

meaning.... transparency not supported?
impossible opening error  something

is there a way to solve it? I really wanna try it out.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jacobmh

Cairo-Dock. It can do just about anything you want. 

get it at http://developer.berlios.de/projects/cairo-dock/

----------


## mrdav1e

I really like what you did.  I hope this, or something very similar, gets implemented soon.
I believe Ubuntu would become much more popular.  And the bar can be optional for those who don't like it.

----------


## Redrazor39

simply incredible. I LOOOVEE HOW THE PANELS WORK!!! GREAT!!!!

----------


## Tobster

It is really nice the tones are very sleek and I love it... 

But the bottom with the out coming Icons are too Apple like.

Ubuntu is a great Operating System and needs to stand alone. A Apple OS should be like an Apple OS and Ubuntu should be like Ubuntu.

It would be great to get GNOME more into Ubuntu image it important that Linux is like Linux but Ubuntu is in a class of it own so it would be amazing if they could develop GNOME to fit more into Ubuntu desired image

----------


## RadiationHazard

that looks *REALLY* good
you have to send it to ubuntu and get them to make the new ubuntu like that

----------


## Ioky

I personally love the desktop preview, but doesn't like the Icon effect. in fact, I personally don't like Icon on desktop at all, but there is not yet a better way to quick launch app. I mean one or two no more than three icon on the desktop will be good, One for App, one for File, and one for Trash and every thing else is hidden in some where. I have been thinking what is the best way to layout a desktop for like years, back to the day when I am using 98. some of my though actually happened so that is good. 

You done a really good job on this. I like it so much. haha here is a joke about designing stuff. "Design is like giving birth to a baby, you get to push it" haha anyway. Go for it, you have my support

----------


## Oo.Salem.oO

really buatiful .I liked the colour

----------


## instafry

OMG :Shocked:  :Biggrin: ... That is one sexy desktop. Excellent work=D>

----------


## nami

3 years later, probably still the best desktop mockup I have every seen!!!

----------


## Firm

Is the project dead? Please say: no!
It's very nice and classy...and a theme for it:

Ubuntu Elder - Have it your way, Have it private, have it ELDER

----------


## Ideastone

I think the top panel is a bit too wide. Otherwise I love the overall direction you're taking.

----------


## ravichandrra

Hi friend Where to get this theme it is soooo sexy

----------


## thomasmahler

I hope the Ubuntu Devs have seen this and will work on making Ubuntu looking closer to this mock-up.

I showed it to a couple of artist friends of mine and they all were impressed and immediately wanted to try Ubuntu. I think if the look of the OS suggest simplicity and good design, it's easier for people to fool themselves, thinking that the whole OS has been built with that in mind. It gives them some confidence that there are people behind the project that care for what they care about. It's just like what Apple does with their OS, it's beautiful and it's trimmed down for idiot users to get along with it. Not sure I can say that about Ubuntu yet.

The original mock-up on this site is really pretty darn great. Not a huge fan of the theme copies that have been made, most of them is just the typical gnome interface with adjusted colors, which kills the idea of it.

----------


## Shrooms

Reallly impressive, I'd suppose that as the default theme, too. Even if am not really a fan of the brown color spectrum (not in that picture, I mean in general). ^^

The only thing I'd improve is the height of the top- and bottom-screen panel, they are a bit too thick  :Smile:  and the dock looks a bit weird...

----------


## NTolerance

The screenshot in the OP looks great although it does suffer from the long-standing GNOME issue of huge widgets and buttons.

----------


## weblordpepe

Is there any quick way to make all the gnome stuff smaller, across all gtk themes? So much wasted estate :/

----------


## NTolerance

> Is there any quick way to make all the gnome stuff smaller, across all gtk themes? So much wasted estate :/


You can conceivably edit ~/gtkrc-2.0

This will take a bit of time though.  My preference is to go to www.gnome-look.org and use "compact" as a search string.  

I find it baffling that most distros and independent theme makers seem to have these hi-res displays that don't show the nasty issues that most themes have at the de facto laptop resolution of 1280x800.  

Right now, more people use laptops than desktops.  On top of that, most laptops these days have a resolution of 1280x800.  We must accept this and utilize these screens properly.

----------


## Kzap333

Amazing mock up but that Dock will suck up video RAM like anything.
But a gnome theme like that would be amazing.
Maybe if they just used those gorgeous colors for the next version because the ones they have chosen are UGLY looks like a bad Vista rip off but not shinny enough, yours would be sooo much better.
But keep in mind that eye candy is nice but some user don' want it eating up all there RAM if they have not brought a gaming PC and don't want to run Xubuntu.

Anyway again I say that mock up looks gorgeous.

----------


## Kzap333

I haven't had time to read though all the posts so far (so don't burn me if this has already been done).
I've created a scheme thing that looks as much like the mock up without have compulsory widgets and only using what I had on my PC at the time.
I whipped this up in about a minute.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=114181&l=3adb3&id=1016053750

I like the window borders but think the colors could be changed.

What do you guys think.
More to come

----------


## Kzap333

I've been thinking I love Gnome but the way you have layed out the multiple desktops lots A LOT like enlightenment same color scheme too.
enlightenment is another GUI like Gonme maybe there could be Elubuntu or something.

----------


## Endolith

I like this mock-up.  Is there a place we can vote on which style will go into the next version of Ubuntu?  There should be.

----------


## Kzap333

> I like this mock-up.  Is there a place we can vote on which style will go into the next version of Ubuntu?  There should be.


I don't think so but there  is a place where all the artwork development happens here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork?acti...ct=ArtworkTeam

But I think you can only submit a finished theme no one will make it for you if you just submit a picture of what you WANT it to look like.
I've been working on building a theme that looks as much like this mock up as possible cos I think it looks cool. Read my above posts.

----------


## Endolith

> But I think you can only submit a finished theme no one will make it for you if you just submit a picture of what you WANT it to look like.
> I've been working on building a theme that looks as much like this mock up as possible cos I think it looks cool. Read my above posts.


That's not really the point.  I mean that many people have made actual themes or mock-ups, but the actual default for Ubuntu is going to be selected by... who?  Since this is something that many people have opinions about, and is the first impression many people have of the distro, it should probably be decided by vote of the community.  Lots of people complain about the default orange theme being ugly, for instance.




> I hope the Ubuntu Devs have seen this and will work on making Ubuntu looking closer to this mock-up.


They probably haven't seen it.  They should.

----------


## Kzap333

> That's not really the point.  I mean that many people have made actual themes or mock-ups, but the actual default for Ubuntu is going to be selected by... who?  Since this is something that many people have opinions about, and is the first impression many people have of the distro, it should probably be decided by vote of the community.  Lots of people complain about the default orange theme being ugly, for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> They probably haven't seen it.  They should.


People can post comment but I think Marc Shuttleworth's decision is final.
I bet if someone made a vote for there theme and a large majority of people said they loved it (like this mock-up) there would be no reason for him to say no.

----------


## Kzap333

The thing is you can't just submit a mock up there is no official team working on this.
They will just take the best finished and most polished theme they can. So if people want this theme to be realized feel free to help me or submit your own screen-shot of your finished (or work in progress) version of the theme.

----------


## Giant Speck

That would almost make me want to switch to GNOME. 

VERY NICE JOB.  It's absolutely beautiful.

----------


## nami

This is still the best mock up I have seen!

Unfortunately it will not make it to a real distribution because for some reason, if it looks good, it's out the window, if it looks rubbish, it will be included.  Not sure why the ubuntu team does that...

----------


## crhylove

> This is still the best mock up I have seen!
> 
> Unfortunately it will not make it to a real distribution because for some reason, if it looks good, it's out the window, if it looks rubbish, it will be included.  Not sure why the ubuntu team does that...


Seconded for truth.  It's like somebody was brain damaged during a seventies design program at a community college, and has failed to get beyond the hideous yet popular browns and oranges and garish vector art of that time.

----------


## nami

> Seconded for truth.  It's like somebody was brain damaged during a seventies design program at a community college, and has failed to get beyond the hideous yet popular browns and oranges and garish vector art of that time.


*Microsoft board members:*
Important person 1: We need to get a good front end designer.
Other important persons: We agree.

*Mac board members:*
Important person 1: We need to make our OS look the best:
Other important persons: We agree.

*Ubuntu board members:*
Important person 1: We need to make our OS look rubbish:
Other important persons: We agree.

To the outside person like me, thats what seems to happen.

If you want to see proof of this, check out the latest screen shots of 8.10.  I don't know if I should laugh or cry...

The mockup in the OP of this thread is a million times better.  Personally, I think 8.10 so far looks worse than 8.04.

----------


## Kzap333

> *Microsoft board members:*
> Important person 1: We need to get a good front end designer.
> Other important persons: We agree.
> 
> *Mac board members:*
> Important person 1: We need to make our OS look the best:
> Other important persons: We agree.
> 
> *Ubuntu board members:*
> ...


Getting a bit off topic here.
But I have to agree Ubuntu is not the nicest looking OS, I don't find it hideous at the moment but not as nice as Mac or Vista. The problem is a lot of people go to Ubuntu because they don't like Vista using all your computers RAM on rendering a nice looking desktop. That does not mean it should look ugly though and yes the next version looks amazingly bad.
This theme is perfect as it does not have to use loads of RAM but does not look ugly either, so come on help out and make your own version of this mock-up, we can vote on the best looking one and see if we can convise someone in charge that this will help Ubuntu sell (well get downloaded).

----------


## Merk42

The theme in the OP is a mockup, and has absolutely no programming started on it.  It uses navgiation that would *require compiz* and therefore will *not* be a default.

----------


## Kzap333

> The theme in the OP is a mockup, and has absolutely no programming started on it.  It uses navgiation that would *require compiz* and therefore will *not* be a default.


I agree but with a bit of tinkering maybe taking out that widjet and just using the color schemes and icons we could pull it off.
It can't be any worse than what they will use otherwise.
Look at my screenshot from an earlier post.

What would be perfect is a merge with this theme https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco.../CoffeeAndMilk
I love the background on from the mock-up and the above theme is almost complete I think it would be a really cool mix.
Best of both.

----------


## otoris

Wow, favorite mockup to date! Really says ubuntu.

I would absolutly love to get my hands on that theme.

----------


## Merk42

> I agree but with a bit of tinkering maybe taking out that widjet and just using the color schemes and icons we could pull it off.
> It can't be any worse than what they will use otherwise.
> Look at my screenshot from an earlier post.
> 
> What would be perfect is a merge with this theme https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco.../CoffeeAndMilk
> I love the background on from the mock-up and the above theme is almost complete I think it would be a really cool mix.
> Best of both.


That is a nice theme, I think the active window could use more contrast between the top and the title though.

----------


## Kzap333

> That is a nice theme, I think the active window could use more contrast between the top and the title though.


Yea, I agree what do you think of my version
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...-the-theme.png
It is real not a mock up.

----------


## Merk42

> Yea, I agree what do you think of my version
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...-the-theme.png
> It is real not a mock up.


Text looks like it could get a little muddy being a bold black.
For any mockup it is recommeded to have two windows, one active and one inactive.

----------


## Kzap333

> Text looks like it could get a little muddy being a bold black.
> For any mockup it is recommeded to have two windows, one active and one inactive.


I don't know if he has designed the windows yet. I'll tinker around a bit then show you mine.

I think I'll make it it's own section on the wiki.
I'm rubbish with names but I vote for something simple.
'Ubuntu Gold Theme' I know a bit plane but it will do for now.

----------


## Kzap333

> I don't know if he has designed the windows yet. I'll tinker around a bit then show you mine.
> 
> I think I'll make it it's own section on the wiki.
> I'm rubbish with names but I vote for something simple.
> 'Ubuntu Gold Theme' I know a bit plane but it will do for now.


So the wiki is here:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco..._Theme#preview

And my (work in progress) version of the theme is now here:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...d+Theme.tar.gz

Please say what you think. Gold bar not included (I don't think) but is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...target=bar.png

All you need to do to set the gold bar is right click on the top menu bar, click properties, click background, click background image and then browser for where you saved the gold bar image.
You can then do the same for the bottom menu bar.

----------


## SphereCat1

This is very nice, congrats on making a great design!

I'm working on a new window manager, maybe you would like to help?
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866390
I'd be glad to have someone that could help create themes for it.  :Smile: 

SphereCat1

----------


## Halcyon31415

Man that is Beautiful  :Smile: 
     I hope they can incorporate it in!  Good Job

----------


## EnGorDiaz

> 10/10 .
> The bottom panel would be awesome .


thats avant window navigator

----------


## Endolith

> People can post comment but I think Marc Shuttleworth's decision is final.
> I bet if someone made a vote for there theme and a large majority of people said they loved it (like this mock-up) there would be no reason for him to say no.


Here are some Brainstorms that you all might be interested in:  :Smile: 

Use Wall-light theme as default:



Allow users to vote for the default theme:







(I don't know why these are not marked duplicate.)

----------


## Mitte

I want it!!
It just what I'm searching for.
the colors are fantastic.
I got the wallpaper, now I only what the theme :Capital Razz:

----------


## Kzap333

> I want it!!
> It just what I'm searching for.
> the colors are fantastic.
> I got the wallpaper, now I only what the theme


Well I made the closest I could to this mock-up called Ubuntu gold theme. And I submitted it for Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) But I don't know hoe many people notice it.

Here's the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ntu_Gold_Theme

----------


## Giant Speck

Wow.  I forgot all about this really nice mockup.

----------


## aschwerin.moses

Okay.. this is just awesome.. i love the Dock too.. a fresh look

----------


## Sheel

This mockup is truly amazing, it looks really smooth, minimal and the look Ubuntu should go by. 

One thing I am wondering about is where would the active windows appear? Would it appear in the application-cycler (AWM/OSX-manager) or would you just have to alt-tab through them to see? I know it's just a mockup, a concept that sadly isn't seeing the light (Just yet?), but it is really a nice concept and looks astonishing. 

I'd love to see this put to life, even just parts and elements of it. 

As other users have stated the panels could look a bit slimmer to make it even better, other than that I must say it looks very nice and clean.

----------


## SphereCat1

Alright, this looks really nice, so I'm bringing it back to the front page. I might have even posted here before, I forgot to look for the orange dot...  :Very Happy: 

Really nice work.
SphereCat1

----------


## bodharry

how do i get the background???
 :LOL:

----------


## alex.rayu

Not bad but it lacks the gtk theme - what will the gtk look like and the window borders.

----------


## nemomarlin

It's so pretty! This should be the theme for next ubuntu! It gives ubuntu a nice hip look! The current theme is too backward.

----------


## Merk42

Why isn't this thread locked? 
The mockup is old and isn't possible without compositing.  There's other issues like where do minimized windows go, heck, what do they even look like?

----------


## Endolith

> Why isn't this thread locked? 
> The mockup is old and isn't possible without compositing.  There's other issues like where do minimized windows go, heck, what do they even look like?


Why would you ever lock a thread?  You don't want people contributing?

This is a great mock-up and a lot of people like it.  You can say it "isn't possible" all you want, but the future of Ubuntu will be using things like this.

----------


## Izek

> Why would you ever lock a thread?  You don't want people contributing?
> 
> This is a great mock-up and a lot of people like it.  You can say it "isn't possible" all you want, but the future of Ubuntu will be using things like this.


I can't have a default theme using compiz/emerald. There's one reason. But it's not enough to win over your contribution reason.

----------


## Merk42

Most of the "contributing" I see is either:

OMG GREAT YES / where do I download??
or
Wow that looks like crap, I'm glad it's not the default.

----------


## joshdudeha

> Most of the "contributing" I see is either:
> 
> OMG GREAT YES / where do I download??
> or
> Wow that looks like crap, I'm glad it's not the default.


Lol.
I dislike the sludgy yellow-ish colour

----------


## xl_cheese

Attached another rendition of along the lines of the original idea.

Get it here:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=91399

----------


## wjstarck

OS X ....blecch....abort! abort!

The rest is really nice tho...

----------


## matusso

> Heres a little mockup of what I think an improved ubuntu desktop would look like.  what do you think??


Very NICE screen.. How do you do it?

----------


## Merk42

Seriously what the heck, do people just join the forums to bump old threads and don't bother reading them?
You bump this thread asking how it's done, when you even quote how it was done *"Here is a mockup"*
Also to get here you must have passed the much more relevant thread on how to get it to actually be usable.

----------


## aikiwolfie

Well there's a nice warm welcome to a newbie. No wonder Linux is so popular.

----------


## hoppipolla

I really think Ubuntu needs to embrace something like this. The current theme looks very old-fashioned to me and will I feel hold the distribution back.

I can't wait for KDE 4 to be fully adopted by Ubuntu though  :Smile:

----------


## Soley

> FRACKING AWESOME!  Been watching too much battlestar.  Looks killer though.


WHOA WHOA WHOA! There's no such thing as too much BSG.

To the OP, awesome looking mockup. Love the colour tones.

----------


## prabath_fun

Really good. If someone explains about how to get the icon view and small window view etc., will be really helpful. I am using Ubuntu9.04.

----------


## stinger30au

> Heres a little mockup of what I think an improved ubuntu desktop would look like.  what do you think??



DAMN!!!!

thats nice

I WANT IT!!!

----------


## Merk42

> Really good. If someone explains about how to get the icon view and small window view etc., will be really helpful. I am using Ubuntu9.04.





> DAMN!!!!
> 
> thats nice
> 
> I WANT IT!!!




I.... I... I give up  :Sad:

----------


## BslBryan

> I.... I... I give up


You went down swinging.  :Laughing:

----------


## arhdna

can u help me in giving the tutorial for this ubuntu mockup

----------


## arhdna

can any one help me in giving the tutorial for this mockup

----------


## Merk42

*The images in this thread are a mockup.
'Mockup' means they aren't real.
The artist who made the mockup hasn't even been active on these forums for 2 years.
Someone in a completely different thread tried to make it real.*

Can a mod, please, please lock this thread?

----------


## gabrielaca

hey Merk42 my guess is tath people trying to "refind" BslBryan thread end up reviving this one instead, i for one it happened to me; second the motion to close this thread Mod´s.

----------

